# Kerosene home heating oil used up much quicker than normal?



## Lambchops (13 Apr 2012)

Guys,

How long should I expect 500L of home heating oil to last on average?

I purchased 500L 26th January and I ran out last week. I have the heating on for 1 hour in the mornings to warm the place up and approx 3 hrs in the evenings. Some days Im not even there so the heating isn't on at all.

None of my rads have thermostats on them but the ones upsatirs in the 3 spare bedrooms are switched off all of the time.

To be honest I am shocked as 500L used to last me 5-6 months, not 2.5?!

Thanks.


----------



## demoivre (13 Apr 2012)

Lambchops said:


> To be honest I am shocked as 500L used to last me 5-6 months, not 2.5?!
> 
> Thanks.



Are you comparing like with like ie usage is the same? Don't know where you are based but the stealing of Kerosene is rampant around Wexford at the moment so maybe that's your answer - or you could have a leak somewhere in the pipe coming from the tank to the burner.


----------



## Lambchops (13 Apr 2012)

Yes exact same with same - same house, same useage. 4 bed semi - live alone.

Based in Kildare. I have a side gate but it is always locked so doubt that someone is jumping over walls to get it? you reckon so?

the tank is outside so no idea? where is that pipe, underground?

Thanks.


----------



## Jazz01 (13 Apr 2012)

Hi Lambchops,

Ruling out the fact that is was stolen... how old is your boiler? Is it regularly serviced? It's not running on a timer during the day when you are out of the house per chance? Do you get a strong smell of kerosene around the tank, or by the burner? Have you checked the tank itself for leaks?


----------



## Lambchops (13 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the replies 

I am in my house 10 years and the house itself is around 13-14 years old so that's the age of the boiler.

I had the boiler serviced last year as a part was gone and it was leaking, obvious leak and smell but that was fixed.

In relation to a leak in the tank outside I wouldnt have a clue. It is a plastic tank and not really visible as surrounded by wicker fencing and long grass..lol (which I need to sort too!) there's no oil in it now at all so wouldnt be able to see if its leaking and as its on the grass it wouldnt be that obvious even when full?


----------



## Jazz01 (13 Apr 2012)

I guess if there was a big leak, you would smell it... but no harm in getting down & dirty & check your tank if you can... is it a plastic tank? Check the underbelly of it, just fold a clean dry cloth in your hand & follow the seam on the tank. The checked the support pillars for dampness. Also any pipes coming out of the tank - see if they are damp with the oil... 

If you can, put a lock on the tank - won't stop someone per se from taking the oil, but at least you'll know if it was as the lock would be snapped.

Re the boiler, I had an old one myself & it was drinking the oil, without much return from it, pushed me to upgrade a few years back... I know there are loads on AAM who would be able to offer advice re the boiler...


----------



## laoisfan (13 Apr 2012)

Most thieves will simply drill near the bottom of the tank and using plastic tubing siphon off the oil in drums.

Edit. Could possibly be one of your neighbors helping themselves, as some days you are not even there.


----------



## elcato (13 Apr 2012)

How well do you know the delivery guy ? He may well have 'looped' the pipe back into the tank if you were not keeping an eye on him.


----------



## john martin (13 Apr 2012)

You should get an oil technician to service the boiler and to check the tank and the overall running of the system. There is no other solution for this. It could be stolen but probably not and putting on a lock would be of no use as the thieves would only damage the tank to get the oil.


----------

